# Anyone use this leak detector?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I can get this detector new AccuTrack VPE 1000 for 625 is it any good? Anyone try it? Or have it?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I can get this detector new AccuTrack VPE 1000 for 625 is it any good? Anyone try it? Or have it?


Do you have a picture of what you're thinking about? All I found was this...

Accu Trak 1000

It doesn't look like it's set up for the kind of leak detecting that plumbers would require. It looks more like something a mechanic would use. I don't see any floor microphone either.






Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya that's all I'm finding too, kinda a spur of the moment thing, I think I'll pass, appreciate it!


----------

